# Am I banned from filetrip?



## The Catboy (Feb 16, 2010)

Every time I try login I get
*405 Not Allowed*

nginx/0.7.62


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 16, 2010)

Can you even get banned from FileTrip?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 16, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Can you even get banned from FileTrip?



Was wondering that too. Even if you were banned for uploading porn or warez or something, I thought you could still download.

Sounds like there's some odd problem on your end. What browser are you using? Not sure if that matters, but it's worth a shot at troubleshooting.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 16, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tested it out on Firefox (Linux and Windows) and Google Chrome (just windows)
Both having problems.
I'll try it out using Seamonkey
EDIT: It's working now


----------



## Costello (Feb 16, 2010)

sorry, I've been fiddling with the configuration earlier today and didn't noticed I broke stuff.
Reverted the changes, it's all good now, sorry for the inconvenience... and thanks for reporting the issue!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 16, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> sorry, I've been fiddling with the configuration earlier today and didn't noticed I broke stuff.
> Reverted the changes, it's all good now, sorry for the inconvenience... and thanks for reporting the issue!


Ah, well glad I didn't do anything wrong ^-^
Yeah it just started working now, glad I could help


----------



## zuron7 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey!
That problem exists for me on GBAtemp but I just REFRESH and all sorted out.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 16, 2010)

Funny how bugs get worked out faster here than in the actual bugs section


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 16, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Funny how bugs get worked out faster here than in the actual bugs section


Yeah, I think I should report the shoutbox errors in here...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 16, 2010)

The shoutbox errors have been reported enough, no need to make a new post or topic about them.


----------

